# Cooking



## DEROS (Nov 9, 2012)

The one thing I like about timeshares is the full kitchen for cooking.  However, cooking does take up some time, in which you can use to see the sites or just relax.  So, my question is:  How often do people cook?  I am not talking making a sandwich or popping a microwave diner.  I am talking a couple of hours of preparing and cooking.  Do you do breakfast, lunch, and diner (BLD) or just some.

For my family we always cook breakfast.  We skip lunch (eat out) and on occasion cook diner.  I do have 2 young kids, so we don't really go out all night.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 10, 2012)

DEROS said:


> I am talking a couple of hours of preparing and cooking.


Two hours?  Heck, we never spend even close to that at home! 

Depending on the type of vacation, during a standard 7-day vacation we may make some easy-to-prepare meals maybe 2-3 nights at most. We like to eat out and try different restaurants for most of our dinners.  We usually have all of our breakfasts and most of our light lunches in the condo (when we are not out and about).

A full kitchen is nice, but not a deal breaker for us.

Kurt


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 10, 2012)

DEROS said:


> The one thing I like about timeshares is the full kitchen for cooking.  However, cooking does take up some time, in which you can use to see the sites or just relax.  So, my question is:  How often do people cook?  I am not talking making a sandwich or popping a microwave diner.  I am talking a couple of hours of preparing and cooking.  Do you do breakfast, lunch, and diner (BLD) or just some.
> 
> For my family we always cook breakfast.  We skip lunch (eat out) and on occasion cook diner.  I do have 2 young kids, so we don't really go out all night.



Me, my wife, and her grown son, spent two weeks in Hawaii this last May.  1-week on Hawaii at the Bay Club and another week on Maui.  Both weeks were in 2-BR TS's with full kitchens and gas barbeques outdoors.

Besides eating breakfast in the TS's each morning, we cooked dinner just about every night.  On Hawaii, we loaded up on groceries from Costco, so we had plenty of chicken, veggies, fruit, rice, and other goodies.  On Maui, it was usually fresh fish from the local fish market, chicken, veggies, salads, etc.

One of the reasons I got into TS'ing was to cut down on food costs by eating at/in the TS, along with eating healthier foods.

When we ate out, it was usually lunch.

We are late eaters, so cooking and eating dinner at the TS didn't interfere with day light activities.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 10, 2012)

DEROS said:


> ... cooking does take up some time, in which you can use to see the sites or just relax....



Or to attend one of those lovely TS sales presentations!

We tend to eat all breakfasts in, and either lunch or dinner in.
We'll have one meal out each day, which one depends on our activities.
But we keep cooking simple... something you can make on a stove top.
.
.


----------



## jestme (Nov 10, 2012)

We never cook from scratch. We ALWAYS have coffee in the morning though. It is a long standing ritual, I bring it to my wife in bed every morning. We use the kitchen for leftover storage and possible re-heat the next day (although I will admit we have brought leftovers home, then thrown them out 3 days later as well) and for a bar to keep mix, coolers and beer cold. 
Not having to plan, shop for and cook meals is another thing we like to get away from on vacation.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 10, 2012)

Coffee/breakfast in. Frequently a picnic type lunch for out and on the go, often a 'convenience food' in the condo for dinner. Grilled steaks if there are grills handy, or fresh fish.

We have gone all out and done a full blown Thanksgiving dinner with family in a TS condo, but only once and I don't recommend it. Especially if Friday is move-out day.

Jim


----------



## heathpack (Nov 10, 2012)

We usually have an easy breakfast in- cereal, toast, fruit, coffee, juice.  Then typically a late lunch or happy hour dinner in the bar.  So very little cooking, even though I'm an avid cook at home. 

H


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 10, 2012)

In the beginning of our timesharing we realized we could save a tremendous amount of money by cooking in.  This helped in our decision to buy a timeshare as opposed to motels for vaca.

We use the kitchen on every vaca we take.  Won't get a unit without one.

We will cook all three meals there but rarely on the same day.

We never spend 2 hours preparing a meal on vaca.

We seek out local diner type places for breakfasts and lunches and rarely eat supper out.

We usually pack a cooler with frozen items such as steaks and roasts unless the drive is too long then we either stop along the way or at the destination.

When we owned week 48 in the NC mountains we would take ingredients with us to make some of our Christmas cookies.  The others at the resort enjoyed it when we shared with them.


----------



## danb (Nov 10, 2012)

*Cooking in*

We do similar things as most posters but I would suggest bring some spices and maybe ketchup and sugar packets for your meals. To buy all the small incidentals we use to enhance a meal adds up quickly. The food can be a wash but you feel like you wasted money when you leave sometimes full containers of those things.


----------



## itradehilton (Nov 10, 2012)

Cooking is a big part of why we like timeshares too. Having a child with special diet needs means everything will be safe for DS to eat. Also it allows us to take more vacations since we save a lot of money by cooking 2 of our 3 meals in the room. (DH is an awesome home chef)


----------



## GregT (Nov 10, 2012)

The kitchen is significant for us.   As with others it's mostly breakfast and lunch but we love the full size refrigerator and we will stock up for the weeks needs.   

We also bought a little electric grill for HHV and we cook out on the balcony and watch the sun setting.  It's fantastic and I can easily spend 2 hours out there with wine/cheese/electric grill. 

But the oven?  Not used once yet...

Best,

Greg


----------



## itradehilton (Nov 10, 2012)

Well if you add wine and cheese....then dinner does last at least 2 hours.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 10, 2012)

danb said:


> We do similar things as most posters but I would suggest bring some spices and maybe ketchup and sugar packets for your meals. To buy all the small incidentals we use to enhance a meal adds up quickly. The food can be a wash but you feel like you wasted money when you leave sometimes full containers of those things.



We also take supplies and condiments.  We very seldom find a pan supplied that can turn out a decent omelet and the pancake flippers at most units are sad so we bring our own.  If there is going to be a charcoal grill, we bring charcoal. We also bring a can of spray oil, liquid cooking oil and some tin foil.

We have also started taking dish washing soap, Brillo pads, and laundry soap in small quanties.  Some resorts don't have some of these.

Surprisingly, tongs are not supplied at all TSs.

I often use the broiler to make stuffed jalapeños and also make those on a gas grill if present.

Now I'm getting hungry and might have to go out and buy some peppers .

The few times we fly to our destination this is all left at home except for a few spices and the soft pancake flipper.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Nov 10, 2012)

Cooking in the unit is a significant part of our timeshare vacations.  First, for the obvious money savings, but secondly so we can eat healthier plus our children are not the most adventurous of eaters, so they would always be ordering chicken tenders or hamburgers, over and over.

I rarely spend 2 hours cooking a meal at home.  The one part I do hate is spending the time getting the supplies when we first get there, but other than that.  The meals don't take too long, and when the children were smaller, it would give me an excuse to leave the pool/park a little bit earlier than my husband and children.  I would had back to the unit, start dinner and have a little quiet time by myself.  

I like the idea of the electric grill and have to look into that, especially since some places that I am looking to head to in the future, don't have full kitchens or ovens.  I do bring a crock pot, sometimes I use it, sometimes I don't.  I also have a supply box for spices and favorite cooking utensils from home.

I have frequently done Easter dinner in a timeshare.

As our vacationing style is changing and our travel party is dropping from 2 adults and 3 children to 2 adults and 1 child, things may change.  We may start to eat out a little bit more.  Dinner for 3 is a lot cheaper than dinner for 5, especially at some of the unique places that are part of whichever area you are visiting.


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't cook dinner on vacation.  We eat breakfast in and lunch probably half the time depending on where we are.  If we are having a pool day, then yes.  Obviously if we are touring, we eat out.  We enjoy eating dinner out and trying different restaurants.

Deb


----------



## mommaO3 (Nov 10, 2012)

I cook breakfast each morning during vacation - scrambled eggs, french toast or garlic bread, bacon, seasoned & oven baked potato (with olive oil). It takes about an hour to make.
And we have light lunch like, simple sandwich, fruit or fried rice.
And go out for early dinner at 5pm, every other day, to famous local restaurants.
I cook dinner every other day - BBQ (beef and chicken one day, and seafood the other day) and cook all the left over things on the last day.


----------



## sunshine4 (Nov 10, 2012)

mommaO3 said:


> I cook breakfast each morning during vacation - scrambled eggs, french toast or garlic bread, bacon, seasoned & oven baked potato (with olive oil). It takes about an hour to make.
> And we have light lunch like, simple sandwich, fruit or fried rice.
> And go out for early dinner at 5pm, every other day, to famous local restaurants.
> I cook dinner every other day - BBQ (beef and chicken one day, and seafood the other day) and cook all the left over things on the last day.



I want to eat breakfast with you....sounds yummy!


----------



## sunshine4 (Nov 10, 2012)

We always breakfast in. Then one main meal which is timed around what we are doing that day. 3rd meal is a snack type. We will pick out a good restaurant once or twice a week. I plan some meals before the trip. When driving  I always take a good large non stick pan and sometimes a small omlette pan and spatula. There pans are usually not good if they are non stick. I also have a lg heavy shoe box that stays packed with small bottles of spices. Small reusable bottle w canola and any misc. things I may need. It also has a garlic press, small grater, good paring knife, small plastic measureing spoons, small candle, matches. I do meals that stretch to other meals such as chicken breast, rice cook once then use for several dishes. If I fly there I still eat in and get very quick things like Tilopia, chicken breast, rice ect.


----------



## Jasmine658 (Nov 10, 2012)

*Main reason we bought timeshares is for kitchen*

Since we have special diets, we take a big risk every time we eat out for my son and for myself. I cannot eat any greasy food or food with any diary fats, butter, cheese, or egg yolks - almost impossible to find. I get very ill if eat the wrong foods in restaurants, and these days, it's so hard to find restaurants that don't use lots of oil, dairy, cheese, etc. 

We cook our breakfast & pack a picnic lunch at our timeshares full of fruits, veges & meats. I make egg white omelets for breakfast, etc. This is one of main reasons we bought timeshares was for the kitchen. Aside from NY Hilton Club, that has no kitchen, we love having kitchens when we travel now. We used to use VBRO for rentals, but that was very hit & miss, usually got "weird" accommodations with foam rubber mattresses and terrible bedding. 

We have loved our HGVC, DVC & Worldmark accommodations, although Worldmark needs better bedspreads and better non-stick cookware, and HGVC & DVC needs better on-line reservation systems. Overall, we are so happy not having to drag our kids into restaurants 3 times a day when traveling, and not having to make special orders to the chef 3 times a day too.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 10, 2012)

It depends.

Breakfast always, at least we are always home for Breakfast.  Lunch if you are around we can also do in the timeshare, or we make some sandwiches and snacks for the road. 

Dinner is hit and miss.  We will go out for dinner more often than not.  But like the fridge and microwave for leftovers.  It also depends on how many kids are traveling with us.  It also depends where we are and what we are doing.

I just spent a week my myself and I think I went out for a sit down meal for Dinner 1 time.  The rest I ate in the TS or on the road.  I was on a road trip to UT and NV and was out driving most of the time. 

We have cooked Christmas Dinner three times now.  Thankfully we had a Wyndham 4 BR Penthouse at Bonnet Creek one year, and two side by side 3 BRs at Wyndham Patriots Place Williamsburg another time.  Last year we had a 3 BR Diamond (used to be the Embassy Suites) in Orlando.  We have done this when we have had my whole family.  Mom/Dad, Sis/Husband and her triplets, Brother/Wife and 2 kids,  and me and (my now ex) husband.

The more people we have, the more likely we cook.  As feeding 13 for dinner at a restaurant gets really pricey, not that the kids are 14 - 21 years of age.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 11, 2012)

Jasmine658 said:


> Since we have special diets, we take a big risk every time we eat out for my son and for myself. I cannot eat any greasy food or food with any diary fats, butter, cheese, or egg yolks - almost impossible to find. I get very ill if eat the wrong foods in restaurants, and these days, it's so hard to find restaurants that don't use lots of oil, dairy, cheese, etc.
> 
> We cook our breakfast & pack a picnic lunch at our timeshares full of fruits, veges & meats. I make egg white omelets for breakfast, etc. This is one of main reasons we bought timeshares was for the kitchen. Aside from NY Hilton Club, that has no kitchen, we love having kitchens when we travel now. We used to use VBRO for rentals, but that was very hit & miss, usually got "weird" accommodations with foam rubber mattresses and terrible bedding.
> 
> We have loved our HGVC, DVC & Worldmark accommodations, although Worldmark needs better bedspreads and better non-stick cookware, and HGVC & DVC needs better on-line reservation systems. Overall, we are so happy not having to drag our kids into restaurants 3 times a day when traveling, and not having to make special orders to the chef 3 times a day too.



You mentioned a good point, people with special diets, especially for health reasons.  My wife's son has type 1 diabetes and requires a special diet.  So not only can you save money by utilizing the kitchen at the TS, but you can also prepare those special meals.  Hard to eat healthy when you stay in a hotel and have to eat out 3 times a day.


----------



## DEROS (Nov 11, 2012)

All great comments.

@GregT:  You just gave me a great idea.  I still have my bachelor days George Foreman Grill.  That was how I use to cook my Steaks because my apartment complex didn't have a common grill area.  Steak Night at HHV!

There was a few comments on special needs diet.  Actually that is the 1 big reason we went TS.  My son had a egg allergy and current (will never out grow) a nut allergy.  Having a kitchen to cook ensures me that the food he eats does not have any cross contamination.  Last time we stayed in Waikoloa, my son had a medium reaction to cross contaminated fries.

It seems the big eating time is Breakfast.  Since I like sleeping in, unless I am visiting amusement parks, my family and I normally eat a late breakfast which normally takes us through lunch.  Then we eat a early diner at a restaurant.  However, we do try to save money by eating in.  However, that is were the full size refridge comes in handy for leftovers.  Also, since most restaurants have no idea what is in their ice cream, we buy some from the grocery store.  That way my son can have his favorite desert and mine too.

You caught me Talent.  It dosen't take me 2 hours to cook.  It takes my DW 2 hours to cook.  I just sit in the lanai and watch the ocean.


----------



## Duanerice (Nov 11, 2012)

No, no, no.  We don't cook on vacation   Give us a fridge and a microwave and we are all set.

Breakfast is just what we have at home, fruit and cereal.  Lunch, usually out and about.  Dinner is almost always out.  Could be something as simple as Subway as we are not real foodies, actually just the opposite.  We might buy something pre made and heat it up but would never "cook".

But it is nice to have a stove in case we want to throw in some cinnamon rolls heat up something from the dinner the day before.

But the fridge is the key for us.  Also note, there is just the 2 of us and we usually go to Vegas or Orlando.

Have a great vacation,
Duane


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Nov 11, 2012)

I used to eat out while at home and cook while on vacation.

For almost a year now, I am cooking regularly while at home. I used to pre-plan almost all of our meals: 7 breakfasts, 5 lunches, 5 dinners. That way we had some flexibility. If we decided to eat out, we wouldn't be wasting food.

We usually get some "splurges" - fresh large shrimp, Porterhouse steaks, etc. Things that we would not normally eat at home. Every meal was very easy: steaks, pork chops, fish, baked chicken, meat loaf or hamburgers. The hardest things that I would do was to marinade the pork chops. And I would buy salad "kits" - something that I seldom do at home.

The exception was our big family trips to WDW where we ate out more and made more elaborate meals while there. 

I don't know how I will feel about cooking on vacation now that I am cooking at home. It will be interesting to see.

elaine


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 11, 2012)

*Kitchens are Necessary*



SOS8260456 said:


> Cooking in the unit is a significant part of our timeshare vacations.  First, for the obvious money savings, but secondly so we can eat healthier plus our children are not the most adventurous of eaters, so they would always be ordering chicken tenders or hamburgers, over and over.
> 
> I rarely spend 2 hours cooking a meal at home.  The one part I do hate is spending the time getting the supplies when we first get there, but other than that.  The meals don't take too long, and when the children were smaller, it would give me an excuse to leave the pool/park a little bit earlier than my husband and children.  I would had back to the unit, start dinner and have a little quiet time by myself.
> 
> ...



We vacation in timeshares about 120 days a year, mostly in Honolulu.  Without a kitchen we couldn't afford the vacations.  Also I wouldn't be able to keep my Fat Free Diet as easily.  We eat all of our breakfasts in the room.  We either eat our lunch in the room or pack a lunch for a picnic.  I usually have my husband cook diner and serve me wine while I am waiting.  A couple of times a week I take him out for dinner to give him a break.  He always washes all the dishes and cleans up the kitchen.  I bought all the timeshares and pay the maintenance and taxes, he will do what I want him to do if he wants to vacation with me otherwise I will find someone else to vacation with.


----------



## linsj (Nov 11, 2012)

Duanerice said:


> No, no, no.  We don't cook on vacation   Give us a fridge and a microwave and we are all set.



Me too. One of the joys of vacation is eating one meal out every couple of days. Most of the time a restaurant meal = 2-3 meals for me, so I have leftovers to reheat.


----------



## stmartinfan (Nov 11, 2012)

We bought our timeshare when our kids were very young and 3 a meals a day out was too hard.  We would cook for most meals doing easy things and sometimes do take out for items like  BBQ meats and add our own sides.

Now that our kids are adults we eat out most dinners but still eat in for breakfast and some lunches when we're at beach locations where we aren't sightseeing.  I love being able to get up and have my coffee and toast while the rest of the family  is still sleeping!  If we were staying longer that a week I expect we'd do more dinners in, too, because I get tired of eating out and enjoy my own cooking!


----------



## ronparise (Nov 11, 2012)

I remember visiting my grandparents on the farm when I was a kid...Im talking 60 years ago.. I was shocked to learn that milk came from cows in a barn. At my house it was delivered to the door 3 days a week. And Sunday dinner, ....my grandmother killed the chicken in the morning and that old bird took all day to cook. the meal included potatos from the root celler and vegetables she had canned months before

And I remember my other grandmother buying cheese and fresh tomatoes and ground beef in the morning, rolling out the pasta, and making ravioli from scratch while the sauce simmered all day

I dont cook like that any more at home or on vacation

... Costco sells everything I need in heat and eat packages. and its better than either Grandma every made. When I drive to a resort I pack a cooler with meals from Costco, and when I fly, Im looking for a cab and the nearest Costco, or WalMart as soon as I land


----------



## SOS8260456 (Nov 11, 2012)

ronparise said:


> ---------------------------. and its better than either Grandma every made. When I drive to a resort I pack a cooler with meals from Costco, and when I fly, Im looking for a cab and the nearest Costco, or WalMart as soon as I land




But Grandma's had that special ingredient "love"...............


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 12, 2012)

ronparise said:


> I remember visiting my grandparents on the farm when I was a kid...Im talking 60 years ago.. I was shocked to learn that milk came from cows in a barn. At my house it was delivered to the door 3 days a week. And Sunday dinner, ....my grandmother killed the chicken in the morning and that old bird took all day to cook. the meal included potatos from the root celler and vegetables she had canned months before
> 
> And I remember my other grandmother buying *cheese and frest tomatoes and ground beef in the morning, rolling out the pasta, and making ravioli from scratch* (mmmmm, did that in a cooking class in Florence, Italy.  Yummy) while the sauce simmered all day
> 
> ...



If you go to Costco, or a Super Walmart, you can pickup a precooked whole chicken for about $5.00, a big can of Bush's beans (luv that Golden), some frozen veggies, some fresh fruit, etc.  You have food for a couple of days.  Helps too if your TS has a rice maker for rice and double helpful for steaming fresh veggies. ==> I'm getting hungry :hysterical:


----------



## Janann (Nov 12, 2012)

If we are going to Disney World, then every day has been planned in advance in terms of where we will be for each meal.  I plan my meals and grocery list at home, and then when we get to the grocery store the shopping goes pretty quick.  

Regardless of whether we are at Disney World or a beach vacation, we always have breakfast in the condo.  No real cooking though, just cereal, toast, store-bought muffins, etc.

For beach vacations, even if we have the opportunity to eat lunch and dinner at a restaurant, I try to stick with just one of the two out and the other at the condo.  Eating in saves a ton of money (even overseas), and sometimes the meals out just aren't that great for the money.  

The one thing I like to make that is sort of cooking is a pot of soup.  I bring a bag of Bear Creek chicken noodle soup mix from home (around $3), and then add whatever fresh or frozen vegetables are available.  We have had many vacations where either lunch or dinner is soup with a hearty sandwich almost every day.

I love to cook at home, and don't mind basic meal preparation on vacation.  One meal out per day is nice, but I can't stand the thought of sitting at restaurants three times a day.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 13, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> But Grandma's had that special ingredient "love"...............



And Grandma often brought it to the table and served it up herself.
And then cleared the table and washed all the dishes.


----------

